# Night Cycling



## Peter91 (17 May 2011)

A few days ago I decided I'd try to cycling to Ashbourne from Derby at about 2:30am, the bulk of it is cycling in the countryside and so as you can guess it was pretty much pitch black apart from my lights and the occasional HGV (which contrary to what I've heard were quite considerate, turning down headlamps, giving me plenty of room etc ), the stars were very clear which was also a plus. The only downside was feeling a bit dizzy because of the only reference points to gradient of the road being a few meters in-front of me, and a bit of eye strain. Anyone else get this?
Also on the same route edit: in the sun  I went through Ashbourne onto the Tissington trail, then up to Mildale, on the way there I decided to go up Thorpe Cloud and carry my bike with me, absolutely worth it, see pics.


----------



## Globalti (18 May 2011)

Blimey, that moon was bright!

I go night riding with my MTB club who go out every Wednesday night, come rain or shine. Have had some absolutely fantastic rides, especially in snow.


----------



## newbiebiker (13 Jun 2011)

Night riding, nice. You couldn't try that in Ireland, you'd end up in a hedge or ditch if you were lucky.


----------



## itchyrider (13 Jun 2011)

Thats a good camera! Nice pics by the way,


----------

